# Smoking Turkey Thighs - Questions



## smokincanadian (May 29, 2013)

Hey Everyone, things are going well. Been smoking up a storm here, lotsa chicken and ribs. Now I am venturiong into some turkeyt thighs.

Reading up, here is what I hav noted.

Brine them (not mandatory, but can be good)

I see no mention of rubs, any suggestions? The family has been liking the memphis dry rub, but I was wondering about changing it up...

Pecan Cherry or Pecan Apple seems best

Smoke at higher temps (250ish) until it reaches 170 or so. That would be 3 - 4 hours?

Any input id greatly appreciated as usual, I'll post pics of this one when its done.

Appreciated!


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2013)

SmokinCanadian said:


> Hey Everyone, things are going well. Been smoking up a storm here, lotsa chicken and ribs. Now I am venturiong into some turkeyt thighs.
> 
> Reading up, here is what I hav noted.
> 
> ...


Hi, Smokin Canadian.

You're right on...a brine isn't necessary but can be great!

For poultry I like to keep the rub pretty simple: coat with some EVOO and butter mixture, then dust with Seasoned salt, Lemon pepper, and sage.  Especially if you brine first, you'll get plenty of flavor this way.

I like your wood choices.

I smoke poultry @ 275*, then crank up to 325* or higher at the end to crisp up the skin real nice.  IT of about 170* is a good target.  Time is only a guess, but I doubt it takes 4 hours for turkey thighs.  I'd guess 2-3 hours.

Good luck!  Be sure to show and tell how they turn out!

Red


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2013)

Sounds good here too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, I'm in ...


----------



## smokincanadian (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Red!

Got them air drying in the fridge awaiting this rub:

2 Tablespoons onion powder
1 Tablespoon paprika
2 teaspoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon celery salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon powdered sage
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
They smell great so far!


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

SmokinCanadian said:


> Thanks Red!
> 
> Got them air drying in the fridge awaiting this rub:
> 
> ...


That'll do nicely!  Be sure to give us updates...

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like you're off to a good start! Don't forget to post some good Q-view!


----------



## fwismoker (May 30, 2013)

Hi there up North!  I just smoked up a bunch of thighs this last weekend for folks...one of my most favorite things to eat on the grill.  Like Red said maybe go around 275 ( i just guess on temp) because most of the time i'm just doing them on the kettle with indirect heat.  After i reach 165 then i coat them in a homemade bbq sauce (that's to die for) and fry over the hot coals for a few minutes. 

1/3 cup catsup

2/3 cup brown sugar

few table spoons of honey

TB worcestshire sauce

a few shakes of rub...Daves is good

Mix well and enjoy.


----------



## smokincanadian (May 30, 2013)

That was awesome, I'll post a detailed post a bit later.


----------



## dahubb55 (Jul 11, 2016)

I like equal parts salt, course ground black pepper, paprika and brown sugar. Sometimes I throw some chili powder or red pepper flakes in for grins.  Also use a dark beer such as Shiner Bock in the water pan. Depending on number of turkey thighs and size (I've had some that look like they came from a T-Rex leg), usually 3 - 4 hours works. Not sure why, but I hadn't thought of brining them. :drool


----------

